# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Avril Lavigne Foundation

## Awareness

Founded in 2010 by singer-songwriter Avril Lavigne, The Avril Lavigne Foundation is a 501(c)3 tax-exempt organization that supports children & youth with disabilities & serious illnesses.

http://www.theavrillavignefoundation.org/





> The Avril Lavigne Foundation R.O.C.K.S. Respect, Opportunity, Choices, Knowledge, and Strength in support of sick and disabled children and youth. It is our mission to: 
> 
> â¢ Respect the needs of all children and youth, no matter their circumstances, and encourage others to do the same;
> â¢ Create the Opportunity for sick and disabled children and youth to follow their dreams;
> â¢ Offer Choices so children and youth see they have many options in life and not just a single path defined by their circumstances; 
> â¢ Provide Knowledge about what is possible to children, youth and their families through new program ideas that The Avril Lavigne Foundation will support and help expand;
> â¢ Give kids and their families the Strength to face their daily challenges.

----------


## WintersTale

Avril Lavigne is awesome.  ::):

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Avril Lavigne once sent a signed picture to a high school friend of mine because somehow she thought she had cancer. Nice gesture I suppose!

----------


## WintersTale

Avril seems to be a really nice, down to earth person, just going by what I've heard about her.

----------

